# History of Electricity



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

:thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> :thumbup: :laughing:


Mildly disturbing


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Read along with the computer's voice.

History of Electricity :laughing::laughing:


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally I prefer this version the voice is not as aggravating
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFN0wqUIY6o


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks! I have that clip but it is blurry.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

No problem I use the clip as an ice breaker every time I do a power seminar


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Please expand on the content of your seminar.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I do different types of seminars all based around modular power, its uses and benefits. From the marketing point of view, to the design concepts and innovations then finally to the installation of the equipment. Typically I do this inhouse for the benifit of our own people our dealers and associated contractors and their installers.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You'd think they would have waited on the toilet flush:blink:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

gardiner said:


> I do different types of seminars all based around modular power, its uses and benefits. From the marketing point of view, to the design concepts and innovations then finally to the installation of the equipment. Typically I do this inhouse for the benifit of our own people our dealers and associated contractors and their installers.


Sounds impressive. Do you follow any of the NFPA or OSHA standards, or those in Canada such as the CEC? How about electrical safety and rules related to PPE, lockout, and qualifications?

I believe that the CEC is written by many who have actual field experience.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds much more impressive than it really is. My audience is both Canadian and American with the odd Mexican dealer here and there. Depending on where the majority are from I will adopt their standards and qualify some items for the minority. 
For the most part when discussing manufactured wiring systems the rules in each country are very similar with only minor variations. 
Safety however gets a little more complicated.

There are a lot of people involved in writing the CEC many with good field experience and many with teaching and inspecting experience. Unfortunately the final version is "tweaked" by lawyers so in the end no one understands what they really were trying to do.:jester:


----------

